# The Pleasure Prison of the B'thuvian Demon



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2010)

*Game System:*Pathfinder Core Rulebook
*Number of Players:* 4-5

_The adventure finds the player characters in Anguran, the last desert stop on the grand east-west trade route.  After serving a year in the all-female Isfala Guard, the PCs have mustered out of the Guard and wandered toward Anguran to sell-sword their way to the exotic lands of the Far East.  Little do the PCs know that with each swill of date wine they take and each illicit kiss "stolen" from barmaids and bartenders all too willing, dark plans are being hatched that will alter their fate on this plane_. 

*DM Note on The Pleasure Prison of the B'Thuvian Demon Whore:*  This is a relatively short 22-page module published by the excellent Expeditious Retreat Press.  While the original module is intended for Krunk, a 7th-level barbarian of the frozen wastes and a "god among men," I have re-tooled the module for a party of four to five female players of 4th level.  The adventure is intended to be campy, light-hearted, and fun.  Due to the nature of XRP's writing contained within this specific module and my own tweaks to PC sex and certain module vignettes, at times the adventure may entertain themes of gender-bending sexuality.  Out of respect for the public EN World gaming environment, overtly sexual scenes will be avoided by both the DM and players.  We're looking for fun here, folks, not for an orgy.  

*Character Sex:* Female only.  Players can be female or male, but only female PCs will be accepted.  

*Point Buy:* 15
*Starting Level:* 4th
*Hit Points:* Max at 1st level for your class, average for your class at each subsequent level.
*Starting Gold:* 6,000 gp.  No one item may be worth more than 2,400 gp.
*DM Gift to the party healer:*  Wand of _cure light wounds_, 40 charges.
*Traits:* None, not used in this game
*Pantheon:* Core Pathfinder deities
*Alignment:* No evil, CN will need a good backstory and must be accompanied by the intent to play well with others in the party.
*Setting:* Desert region in and around the city-state of Isfala.  You can expect to spend some time traveling through the desert but more time underground.  As far as I know, Isfala appears as a module-specific locale and is not part of a larger published setting.

*Game Pace:* Leisurely. I am a thorough DM but past experience has taught me that when I get too into D&D, I burn out. This game will therefore entertain periods of lulls in activity. If that's not for you, that's okay...but let this serve as fair warning.

*Character Concept Submission Deadline:* 20 November 2010.  This is not a first-come-first-served game! You can do a full-on character concept that includes all the stats if you like, but it won't be necessary to do all that to be accepted to this game.  I intend to hold one of the four spots for someone new to the EN World pbp environment.  Preliminary things that I would like to see include: character name, race, class, alignment, primary weapon, and a rough estimate of feat and skill selection.  Don't write a huge backstory--it won't see play in this game.  If you don't have access to the Pathfinder Core Rulebook, don't sweat it. The Pathfinder RPG Game Reference Document is available for free  HERE. 

*Players Formerly Considered:*
Rhun -- human shield bash fighter
Shayuri  -- gnome sorceress
rangerjohn -- elf druidess
Insight -- human rogue w/ social skills
jackslate45 -- human cleric of Iomedae 

*Alternates:*
GandalfMithrandir -- half-elf ranger w/ longbow
Lughart -- half-elf rogue/wizard

[sblock=Anguran: The Last Stop]What follows is copyright XRP, 2006.  All text, inclusive of errors, is taken from the module. "Of all the communities within Isfala's sphere of control, Anguran benefits the most from the large amount of trade flowing along the great east-west trade route.  It is at Anguran that the majority of the caravans stop and unload their goods to local merchants who take them to Kalik and eventually Isfala itself.  Anguran is a rowdy town full of roustabouts and merchants, travelers and caravan guards.  Its streets flow heavy with the luxurious local Date Wine as well as the local luxurious ladies-[and-men-]of-the-night.  Which, if truth be told, are more like ladies-of-whatever-time-you-like in Anguran.

The Varaki River flows through the walls of Anguran and lowers the killing temperatures to merely brutal while providing a waterway for goods moving downriver to Kalik.  Along the river, inn after inn and tavern after tavern ply their trade to the rough-and-ready who typically frequent Anguran."

*Anguran* (Large Town)
*Power Centers:*  Conventional Town Council (LN), Conventional Merchant's Guild (LE)
*GP Limit:* 4,000
*Assets:* 966,000
*Population:* 4,831.  Mixed (75% human, 5% half-elf, 5% elf, 4% dwarf, 4% halfling, 3% half-orc, 2% gnome, 2% other)[/sblock]
[sblock=The City-State of Isfala]What follows is copyright XRP, 2006.  All text, inclusive of errors, is taken from the module.  "At the mouth of the Baladeh River lies the city-state of Isfala whose shell-encrusted towers and gleaming mother-of-pearl twin fortresses shine in the reflected sunlight from Neytak Bay.  Isfala is an old city, an old, old city with thousands of years of history and many more in legend.  Isfala was the birth place of the great prophet Qu'Tun and has played an important role in spreading his word through the radical clerics of Isfala.

But don't expect the birth-place of the great prophet to be a holy city, far from it! It is a bustling cesspit of iniquity, where from one side of the mouth holy chants are incanted and through the other wine, lotus powder and the reluctant kisses of slaves pass.  Isfala is a two-faced city at best, but truly it is a multifaced city willing to present whatever necessary to continue living in sin while commanding others not too [sic].  Anything a heart desires can be found in Isfala as it is the final stopping point of the vast east-west trade route moving weapons, armor, magic items, slaves, horses, camels, and jewelry.

But the most valuable commodity in Isfala is knowledge.  The great sage college of Isfala trains the world's sages in knowledge ranging from the uses and meaning of the rudraksha bead to what blood is best for a gris-gris charm.  Blue Domes, the local name of the sage college given by the bright blue domed minarets lining the walls of the campus, is the place to study for the 3rd sons across the civilized world.

But all of this focus on debauchery and knowledge has resulted in diminishing military control for the city-state.  Now, after years of inward-focusing thoughts and actions, Isfala controls only the southernmost part of Neytak Bay and maintains its hold in the food producing lands solely out of a nigh-dormant sense of self-preservation.  Isfala's grasp reaches inland only to the oasis communities of Kojur and Anguran, where loyalty to Isfala is sworn and mostly followed.  But beyond the walls of Kojur and Anguran, a vast empty no-mans land stretches filled with slavers, traders, and humanoid tribes."

*Isfala* (Metropolis)
*Power Centers:* Conventional City Council (LE), Conventional Grand Council (LN), Conventional Merchants' Guild (LE), Magical Radical Clerics of Isfala (LN)
*GP Limit:* 100,000
*Assets:* 239,500,273
*Population:* 47,906.  Mixed (80% human, 9% half-elf, 5% elf, 4% halfling, 1% half-orc, 1% other)[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2010)

My energy level thudded to an all-time low last fall.  The players listed under the "Players Considered" post up top will get first crack at this game, *if* they're still interested.  I am guessing that at least some of them will have written this game off by now, which means that at least a few slots should be open.  I still want to hold at least one of the four or five slots for someone new to EN World.  It's hard to get started on this site, and I'd like to help a newbie out.

Old OOC thread

Old RG thread


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 17, 2010)

interested in the leisurely pace, what will be the RP/sword bashing ratio for this game?

Throw me in as interested but undecided, so everyone else gets priority over me.


----------



## Insight (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome back, CB!

It doesn't look like I ever made a character for the old game.  I'm still interested, although I have to admit that my knowledge of Pathfinder is very limited.  If that's not a problem, I can create a character similar to whatever I proposed before.  Or something else entirely.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2010)

Good to see you, GandalfMithradir!  You're the first to sound off--too early to tell who's still interested from the former collection of players--which I appreciate.

I peg this adventure as heavier on sword-and-board and lighter on bard-like intrigue.  Pitch a rough draft for a character using the bones of the outline I mention in the OP and I'll update the "who's interested" section to include you.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2010)

Insight said:


> Welcome back, CB!



Howzit, Insight?  Got time for this one, or are you up to your gills in games already?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 17, 2010)

lets see: 
Name: Tamara
Race: Half-Elf
Class: Ranger
Alignment: CG
Weapon: Longbow
Feats: probably skill focus (Survival), skill focus (Knowlege {nature}), and self-sufficient, maybe weapon focus (longbow)
skills: Definitely Survival, probably heal, knowlege (nature) etc.

basically I will be making a former advance tracker person for the guard, assuming that backstory will fit in.


----------



## Insight (Nov 17, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Howzit, Insight?  Got time for this one, or are you up to your gills in games already?




I will make time for this game, both because you seem like a good DM and because of the promise of a leisurely pace LOL

We haven't ever had a chance to game together, due to a number of circumstances.  Let's make this happen.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm still here, CB...since the game will maintain a leisurely pace, I feel like it would fit me and my busy schedule perfectly right now.

Vanessa Harrow stands ready! (Although she was retooled as just a sword & board fighter, as the shield bash thing didn't work out for some reason.)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2010)

Super, glad to hear Insight and Rhun are on board.  

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] -- Vanessa Harrow's picture ROCKS.  Nothing like a good piece of art to get the juices flowing.

[MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] -- still want your old human rogue w/ social skills, or do you fancy something different?  I'm okay with recycling former characters from other games.  Character creation is an entirely involved and time-consuming process, so feel free to *not* re-invent the wheel for this game.  Conversely, if you want a brand-new PC, go for it.  Just no background, please.  Probably won't see the light of day in this particular module.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2010)

Heya! I'd love to try this again. 

I can reprise Mellisande, or perhaps rework her as a Summoner if anyone else wants to be a primary arcanist. Either way it's all good with me!


----------



## Insight (Nov 17, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Super, glad to hear Insight and Rhun are on board.
> 
> [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] -- still want your old human rogue w/ social skills, or do you fancy something different?  I'm okay with recycling former characters from other games.  Character creation is an entirely involved and time-consuming process, so feel free to *not* re-invent the wheel for this game.  Conversely, if you want a brand-new PC, go for it.  Just no background, please.  Probably won't see the light of day in this particular module.




Due to my minimal familiarity with PF, I should probably make a character from scratch.  I'll most likely stick with what I originally proposed and see what happens.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 17, 2010)

If you would be willing to add one more, I am interested in joining up.  It sounds like an interesting module!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2010)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] -- I'm glad you're back with Mellisande.  I'll know by the 24th whether we'll be creating a new rogue's gallery thread or just updating the old one (will depend how many formerly selected players chime back in with interest); I'll ping you, Rhun, and Insight with a PM when it's time for us to go live.  

[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] -- Great, glad to hear from someone new to EN World.  If you would, please post a character idea in this thread.  At this stage, you shouldn't post a full-on character, just the following: character name, race, class, alignment, primary weapon, and a rough estimate of feat and skill selection.  No backgrounds, please.  This is a combat-heavy game and prettily written backgrounds won't be much use.  When I see a character concept from you, I'll add you to the list of those considered in the originating post (OP).


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 18, 2010)

I was thinking a cleric:
Name: Lune
Race: Human
Class: Cleric
Diety: Iomedae 
Domain: Glory, Good(Archon)
Alignment: LG
Feats: Selective Channel, Toughness, and a combat feat (probably Weapon Focus:Longsword)
Skills: Know Religion, Sense Motive, Heal


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2010)

[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] -- Lune is a wonderfully simple and perfect name for a cleric of Iomedae.  I've added her to your name in the players considered area of the OP.  

ALL -- I sent a PM to but have yet to hear from Tailspinner or rangerjohn.  Is Tailspinner still active around these parts?  Might have to resort to e-mail.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Here, and definitely still interested.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2010)

There has been sufficient interest to bump the recruiting close date to 20 November 2010.  I've amended the OP to reflect the change.  

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION] -- updated the OP to show you're still interested.  We can talk PC concept after the final party is set, if need be.  I'll give everyone a chance to change out their character if they so desire.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 18, 2010)

If it's not too late, I'd like to slide in a character for consideration. 

Name: Conzuela Ramanos
Race: Half-elf
Class: Rogue 3, wizard 1
School: Transmutation or abjuration specialist, necromancy and evocation prohibited (will focus on buffs almost exclusively)
Alignement: NG
Feats: Weapon finesse and maybe arcane strike. Half-elf bonus will probably go to spellcraft.
Skills: Stealth, disable device, sleight of hand, spellcraft, a few knowledge skills and use magic device.
Weapon: Dagger (bonded object)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 18, 2010)

tailspinner was in one of my games but then kinda dropped off the map.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2010)

"Conzuela."  Dig it.    And evocation as a prohibited school, no less.  Now *that* takes some stones.  Connie, and her owner, have been added to the players considered list in the OP.


----------



## Insight (Nov 18, 2010)

CB,

I've got a copy of the PFRPG now and I'm planning to go through it this weekend.  Rogue still looks like a good option, but I'd also like to see what others are interested in playing.  I think it will still be a melee character with social skills, but it could become something other than a rogue.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2010)

The PFRPG is a big tome.  You'll get your weightlifting and your gaming in, all in one use.  

I'm going to close recruitment on Saturday, November 20.  That gives you time to borrow the book for the weekend and see what everyone else is likely to play after recruitment closes.  Sounds like perfect timing.


----------



## Insight (Nov 19, 2010)

[sblock=Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=LILANDRA OLMEN]
*LILANDRA OLMEN
Human Rogue 4 XP: 9,000
Chaotic Good*

*ABILITY SCORES*
Using Point Buy Method (15)
Dex +1 at 4th level
*STR* 13
*DEX* 17
*CON* 9
*INT* 12
*WIS* 7
*CHA* 16

*RACIAL ABILITIES*
+2 to one ability score (Charisma)
Medium size
Normal speed: 30ft
Bonus Feat (see below)
Skilled: +1 skill rank per level
Languages: Common

*CLASS ABILITIES*
*Hit Die*: d8
*Skill Points*: 40 
*Weapons and Armor Proficiency*: Simple weapons plus hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and shortsword.  Light armor, no shields.
*Sneak Attack*: +2d6
*Trapfinding*: +2 to Perception checks to find traps and Disable Device checks
*Evasion*: no damage on successful Reflex save
*Rogue Talents (2)*: Combat Trick (bonus combat feat, see below) and Finesse Rogue (gains Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat)
*Trap Sense*: +1 to Reflex saves made to avoid traps and +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps.
*Uncanny Dodge*: Cannot be caught flat-footed.

*SKILLS*
[sblock=Class Skills]Acrobatics (Dex), Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Dex), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge - Dungeoneering (Int), Knowledge - Local (Int), Linguistics (Int), Perception (Wis), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Stealth (Dex), Swim (Str), Use Magic Device (Cha)[/sblock]
*Acrobatics (Dex) [4]*: +10
*Appraise (Int) [2]*: +6
*Bluff (Cha) [4]*: +9
*Disable Device (Dex) [4]*: +16
*Intimidate (Cha) [4]*: +9
*Knowledge - Local [2]*: +6
*Linguistics (Int) [4]*: +8
*Perception (Wis) [4]*: +5 (+7 traps)
*Sleight of Hand (Dex) [4]*: +12
*Stealth (Dex) [4]*: +10
*Use Magic Device (Cha) [4]*: +9

*LANGUAGES*
Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, and Undercommon

*FEATS*
Human (Bonus): Deft Hands
1: Dodge
2: Two-Weapon Fighting
Bonus (from Combat Trick): Weapon Focus - Dagger
4: Two-Weapon Defense
Weapon Finesse (from Finesse Rogue)

*COMBAT*
*Hit Points*: 19
*Armor Class (AC)*: 18
*Fortitude*: +0
*Reflex*: +7
*Willpower*: -1
*Base Attack Bonus*: +3
*Combat Maneuver Bonus*: +4
*Combat Maneuver Defense*: 17

*ATTACKS*
*Dagger +1 - Melee*: +7 to hit, 1d4+2 dmg, crit 19-20/x2
*Dagger +1 - Ranged*: +7 to hit, 1d4+2 dmg, crit 19-20/x2, RI 10ft
*Dagger +1 & MW Dagger - TWF*: +5/+5 to hit, 1d4+1 dmg, crit 19-20/x2

*EQUIPMENT*
143gp, 7sp, 8cp
[sblock=Itemized]
Dagger +1 -2302gp
Ring of Protection +1 -2000gp
Studded Leather Armor +1 -1085gp
Masterwork Dagger -302gp
Backpack -2gp
Bedroll -1sp
2x Map/Scroll Case -2gp
Crowbar -2gp
Flint & Steel -1gp
Grappling Hook -1gp
Hammer -5sp
Ink -8gp
Inkpen -1sp
Lantern, Bullseye -12gp
3x Flask of Oil -3sp
10x Sheets of Parchment -2gp
Belt Pouch -1gp
10x Day Trail Rations -5gp
Silk Rope -10gp
2x Sack -2sp
Waterskin -1gp
Whetstone -2cp
Flask of Acid -10gp
Masterwork Thieves Tools -100gp
Explorer's Outfit -10gp
[/sblock]
*Magic Items*: Dagger +1, Studded Leather Armor +1, Ring of Protection +1
*Mundane Items*: Masterwork Dagger, Backpack, Bedroll, 2 Map/Scroll Cases, Crowbar, Flint & Steel, Grappling Hook, Hammer, Vial of Ink, Inkpen, Bullseye Lantern, 3 Flasks of Oil, 20 Sheets of Parchment, Belt Pouch, 10 Days Trail Rations, Silk Rope, 2 Sacks, Waterskin, Whetstone, Flask of Acid, Masterwork Thieves Tools, Explorer's Outfit
[/sblock]

This is my first Pathfinder character in a long time, so let me know if I've missed something.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 19, 2010)

BATTLE CATS!!!  That's what that picture makes me drool when I see it.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Super, glad to hear Insight and Rhun are on board.
> 
> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] -- Vanessa Harrow's picture ROCKS.  Nothing like a good piece of art to get the juices flowing.




Do you know how hard it is to find a picture of a female warrior that doesn't have every bit of her body exposed?


----------



## Insight (Nov 19, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Do you know how hard it is to find a picture of a female warrior that doesn't have every bit of her body exposed?




I'm with ya, sister!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 19, 2010)

must I have a picture? maybe I can find one easily.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 19, 2010)

No, no picture needed.  They're just for fun.  My map-fu certainly isn't deep enough to merit pics as tokens.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 20, 2010)

*Players Accepted:*
Rhun -- human shield bash fighter
Shayuri -- gnome sorceress
rangerjohn -- elf druidess
Insight -- human rogue w/ social skills
jackslate45 -- human cleric of Iomedae 

*Alternates Accepted:*
GandalfMithrandir -- half-elf ranger w/ longbow
Lughart -- half-elf rogue/wizard

Recruiting is closed.  I liked everyone's character idea, thanks for voicing interest and I hope those that aren't in at first don't feel they're out too much time or effort (I never could stand having to create a fully stated PC and then not being picked to play, irks me).  PbP is notorious for players dropping out at a rather marked rate.  GandalfMithrandir and Lughart, would you like first dibs on any slots that open as we play?  I'd be happy to PM or e-mail you if we lose anyone along the way.

Rhun, Shayuri, rangerjohn, Insight, and jackslate45, please go to the Rogue's Gallery and post a complete character sheet for the PC you want to play.  Feel free to either keep your original PC or create a new one.  An IC thread will appear today; I intend official game play to commence on Monday, November 22.  The American Thanksgiving holiday will probably throw us off course for the second half of next week, but that's okay.  I did say we'd entertain a leisurely pace, after all.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 20, 2010)

The IC is up and running.  Post your character to the Rogue's Gallery and then head over to the IC to play.  I've set it up so that you can either start play already knowing one another (don't forget, you're all female 4th-level characters and former members of the Isfala Guard) or as strangers.  Your choice.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 20, 2010)

Insight said:


> [sblock=LILANDRA OLMEN]
> *LILANDRA OLMEN
> Human Rogue 4 XP: 9,000
> Chaotic Good*
> ...



I'll look her over in the next few days.  I've got work to do this weekend, editing a writing project for someone earning an advanced degree at the seminary.  If I don't reply as soon as you might like, it's completely okay with me if one of the other players in the group looks over Lilandra and comments on anything missing.  Since we're not in combat at the moment, feel free to post in the IC.  As long as Lilandra's been checked and revised (if need be) by the time combat starts, you're fine to post for her and try her out.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 20, 2010)

Incidentally, hurray for me.  Just found out yesterday evening that I was accepted to Valparaiso University law school.


----------



## Insight (Nov 20, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Incidentally, hurray for me.  Just found out yesterday evening that I was accepted to Valparaiso University law school.




Congrats!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 20, 2010)

congrats! 

valpo sends me so much mail, it gets very annoying.

Anyway, I am fine with being a replacement, PM me if you need to make a character and join in.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 20, 2010)

Same here. PM me if you ever need Conzuela to step in.

And also congratulations! Hooray for you


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations!  Enjoy it!


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 21, 2010)

What more do you need for Lillana?


----------



## Insight (Nov 22, 2010)

OK guys and gals.  We have a little problem.  Our group has a Lillana, a Lilandra, and a Lune.  Is this going to be confusing for people?  Should one of us change our character's name before we get started?


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 22, 2010)

I see it more as the link that brought us together.  How often do you see people's names THAT close together? Especially Lillana and Lilandra.


----------



## Insight (Nov 22, 2010)

As long as people don't get confused, I'm fine with it


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 22, 2010)

Lillana and Lilandra may cause confusion until we all get used to the difference.  Lune isn't really a factor, in my opinion.  If you are enamored of your character's name, then keep it and the rest of us will make do.  If you aren't attached to it, then you might consider a change (for Lillana and Lilandra).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, at least one of us picked a name that won't be subject to confusion.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 22, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> What more do you need for Lillana?



I have some questions re: Lillana.
[sblock=Comments]1. Damage for shillelagh should be 2d6, not 2d12 per spell description?

2. Did you take a masterwork composite longbow of strength +2?

3. I didn't see hit points.  

4. Since I don't know whether you took +1 HP or +1 skill point per level for favored class, I couldn't work out Lillana's skills list.  Let me know how that broke down, please. Right now it appears as though you may have overspent.

5. For Ra, the Con doesn't look quite right.  I get Con 15. Speed should be higher than 30, unless the size update at 4th level from a small to medium cat dictates otherwise.  I get Fort 6, Reflex 8, and Will 2 on the saves. For hit points, I think it should be 4d8+5, not 4d8+6.  The book states the leopard needs an Int of 3 or higher to purchase the four ranks of skills it's granted.  I'm seeing that the leopard only has an Int of 2 at the moment.  I'm not uber familiar with animal companions, so in general I'd like you to have a second look at Ra and re-tabulate things to see what's up. 

6. Rations don't cost 1 gp per day.  You can halve the 30 gp you spent on rations down to 15 gp.

7. I don't think you'll need five spell component pouches for this game.  One should suffice.  You can therefore probably get rid of the cost of the extra four.

8. I calculate that Lillana should be able to cast four orisons, four first-level spells, and three second-level spells per day.  That's including the extras she gets for her Wis 15.  It looks like you've given her one extra spell per spell level per day, and I can't determine why (ie: I don't see anything on her equipment list that merits this boon).  Let me know, fix if need be.[/sblock]

That's all I see for now.  Druids are complicated characters to vet, so I'll try to have a second look later tonight.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll be going through character sheets this week and into next week.  You'll each get a post from me, probably some with questions.  If I don't have questions and everything's perfect, I'll say so.  For the record, I don't believe I have ever seen a perfect-needs-no-fixing character sheet, myself included.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm a lot of things, but perfect is definitely not one.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 23, 2010)

Rhun said:


> I'm a lot of things, but perfect is definitely not one.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 27, 2010)

1. Damage for shillelagh should be 2d6, not 2d12 per spell description? Thats says 2-12 not 2d12.

2. Did you take a masterwork composite longbow of strength +2?
Yes.
3. I didn't see hit points.  
I don't either will correct this.
4. Since I don't know whether you took +1 HP or +1 skill point per level for favored class, I couldn't work out Lillana's skills list.  Let me know how that broke down, please. Right now it appears as though you may have overspent. +1 skill point, but this may have to change.  As far as that goes I may have to change the entire build.  Built her as a melee character, but 14 hp won't cut it for that.

5. For Ra, the Con doesn't look quite right.  I get Con 15. Speed should be higher than 30, unless the size update at 4th level from a small to medium cat dictates otherwise.  I get Fort 6, Reflex 8, and Will 2 on the saves. For hit points, I think it should be 4d8+5, not 4d8+6.  The book states the leopard needs an Int of 3 or higher to purchase the four ranks of skills it's granted.  I'm seeing that the leopard only has an Int of 2 at the moment.  I'm not uber familiar with animal companions, so in general I'd like you to have a second look at Ra and re-tabulate things to see what's up. 
You are correct with the following qualifications.  Int was increased to 3 at 4th level.  All attribute increases are retroactive in Pathfinder, although I believe con has always been so.  Saves are base 4/4/1 +2 fort(15 con), +5 Reflex (20 dex), and +1 will (12 wis).
6. Rations don't cost 1 gp per day.  You can halve the 30 gp you spent on rations down to 15 gp. Agreed.

7. I don't think you'll need five spell component pouches for this game.  One should suffice.  You can therefore probably get rid of the cost of the extra four. Agreed, don't know where this came from.

8. I calculate that Lillana should be able to cast four orisons, four first-level spells, and three second-level spells per day.  That's including the extras she gets for her Wis 15.  It looks like you've given her one extra spell per spell level per day, and I can't determine why (ie: I don't see anything on her equipment list that merits this boon).  Let me know, fix if need be.

Corrected. There was an extra 1st level spell.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 27, 2010)

I made all the corrections.  But it may all be a moot point.  My curse with dice rollers is still in effect.  14 Total hps.  Three 2's for hd.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 29, 2010)

Head's up, I'll resume looking over character sheets this week.  My Monday and Tuesday nights are usually spent schlepping children to and from after-school activities, so it may be Wednesday before I'm able to post reviews.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Head's up, I'll resume looking over character sheets this week.  My Monday and Tuesday nights are usually spent schlepping children to and from after-school activities, so it may be Wednesday before I'm able to post reviews.




Take your time, CB.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thx, Rhun.  Was busy all week trying to finish up the editing I'd been hired to do on someone else's Doctor of Ministry thesis.  I've got it finished and printed now, plus off to the bindery, so now looks like the time to get a post up in the IC.

Good thing I stipulated "leisurely pace" for this game.  Knew I'd need that.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 5, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Thx, Rhun.  Was busy all week trying to finish up the editing I'd been hired to do on someone else's Doctor of Ministry thesis.  I've got it finished and printed now, plus off to the bindery, so now looks like the time to get a post up in the IC.
> 
> Good thing I stipulated "leisurely pace" for this game.  Knew I'd need that.





That sounds complicated...

granted, anytime Doctor of ... is involved, it is complicated.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2010)

At this late stage, it wasn't too bad of a project.  About 100 pages, when it was all done.  The author had it in miserable shape in March, back when I first took it on.  Three re-writes by the author were required before the school would agree to publish it so he/she could graduate.  On the plus side, that meant I got paid to edit each draft.  Tedious, but profitable.  The true upside was being part of something interesting, even if I wasn't the originating author.

If anyone out there has good writing/grammar skills, you might consider this kind of work in the future.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> At this late stage, it wasn't too bad of a project.  About 100 pages, when it was all done.  The author had it in miserable shape in March, back when I first took it on.  Three re-writes by the author were required before the school would agree to publish it so he/she could graduate.  On the plus side, that meant I got paid to edit each draft.  Tedious, but profitable.  The true upside was being part of something interesting, even if I wasn't the originating author.
> 
> If anyone out there has good writing/grammar skills, you might consider this kind of work in the future.




Hmmm, really? Where can I find out more about such things? I could certainly use some extra cash.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 6, 2010)

my writing SUCKS so that would not work at all well for me

sincerely,
Lurker


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Hmmm, really? Where can I find out more about such things? I could certainly use some extra cash.



Check with the reference librarians at your local degree-granting institutions.  There are usually always Masters or higher level students who struggle with editing their theses/dissertations.  If you come prepared with a resume, business card, and perhaps a sample of your writing, I'm betting you could put your name in the running as a potential editor-for-hire.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Check with the reference librarians at your local degree-granting institutions.  There are usually always Masters or higher level students who struggle with editing their theses/dissertations.  If you come prepared with a resume, business card, and perhaps a sample of your writing, I'm betting you could put your name in the running as a potential editor-for-hire.




I may just give that a try. Thanks, CB!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 14, 2010)

Updated my last post in the IC with an edit. 

_*waves magic DM stick with a flick and a swish*_ 

The group is now at the tower of Uz-Kala.  Good luck and God speed.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2010)

And what if our PC didn't have enough cash to buy a camel, horse, or pony?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 14, 2010)

Options include:

1. "Bartering" for one using your PC's "skills"
2.  Borrowing money
3.  Theft

Let me know which one works for you.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 14, 2010)

Uh, what IC thread?

Lillana purchases a light horse and full tack.  she can do this for up to four others.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> 2.  Borrowing money






rangerjohn said:


> Lillana purchases a light horse and full tack.  she can do this for up to four others.




If Vanessa could borrow enough for the light horse, she would be most appreciative!


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 15, 2010)

Fourth times the charm.  Just the light horse?  Or do you need the tack as well?


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have enough money to purchase it (4x 40g gems.  knew they would come in handy!)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> Fourth times the charm.  Just the light horse?  Or do you need the tack as well?




Vanessa has enough for bit & bridle and a saddle, just not enough for the horse itself.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 15, 2010)

75 gp it is then, going to update sheet now.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> 75 gp it is then, going to update sheet now.




Thanks!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 16, 2010)

Good thing the horses worked out.  

While I can post a little from work, I have had but little access from home this week.  My husband's been busy cranking out roughly 80 pages of papers, all due in the next few days.  I admire his diligence, working from breakfast until 9 or 10 at night, but the upshot is spartan computer access for me.  I need to do my DM posting from home because that's where my gaming material is stored, so a DM post for this game will likely have to wait a scosh more until Shannon is done writing.  

If you see the IC falling too far down the pbp section, feel free to bump it with an in-character twitch.  Thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2010)

Again, no worries CB. A leisurely pace works for me just fine.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, actually, wouldn't you know that within a few hours of me posting "no home Internet access," my husband up and finished a 15-pager, freeing up the computer.    I tossed up a DM post in our IC, and I'll follow it up tomorrow with another one, I hope.  

Only one 20-pager and a 12-page paper on Aquinas and free will and then the computer is mine again.  [insert evil laugh]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Only one 20-pager and a 12-page paper on Aquinas and free will and then the computer is mine again.  [insert evil laugh]




Sweet!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 28, 2010)

Does EN World no longer allow the [imagel] or [imager] tags?  I used to use the snot out of these when I wanted to insert an image to the left or right of my posts...very handy for doing wrap-around text to go with the image.  

All I could do was either go either a simple attachment and then pull the attachment up into the body of my post (which resulted in a disappointing thumbnail pic in the upper left-hand corner of the post), or link to an image on a hosted site (think imageshack).  The sizing of the linked image was problematic, though.  I wound up doing the imbedded attachment but am unhappy with the result.

Anyone know a better way?  And why no [imagel] [imager] tags anymore?


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nope.  I thought the HTML tag would allow you to embed HTML, but it only displays it with color stuff.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 28, 2010)

Rats.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2010)

I wish I could help, but I haven't done any DM posting for a long while. No real time to keep my games going. So I'm not sure what has and hasn't changed in posting. Maybe throw a post up over in META and see if they have any answers?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 29, 2010)

Morrus came through.  The FAQ includes some BB codes, one of which will align images left, center, and right.  While the old code used to be [imagel] or [imager], then new code is " align="right" border="0" alt="" style="padding:6px;" />" align="center" border="0" alt="" style="padding:6px;" />" align="left" border="0" alt="" style="padding:6px;" />


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Morrus came through.




He usually does!


----------



## Insight (Dec 30, 2010)

I started a new job last week and it may not provide me as much time as I used to have to post on these boards. I'm lucky in that this is the day before a company holiday, so most folks are already gone (mentally or otherwise). I don't know how often this will happen.

Chances are that I may need to drop out of this and all of my other PBP games. I'll have to take an assessment once my workload increases to a normal capacity and see how much free time I'm going to have.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2010)

Insight, that's fine.  Just remember that this is a "low expectations" game in terms of posting frequency.  If you can't make it here on a very regular basis, you won't upset anyone.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 31, 2010)

Which has been very helpful.


----------



## Insight (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm back, in a sense.  I'll try to get caught up today.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 4, 2011)

Yesterday when I tried to visit EN World, I got the auto-prompt that the staff is switching servers and service would be either offline or spotty through the weekend.  I think I'll just let the game sit until the server upgrade is ironed out, but if some of you have a chance to bump the IC with an in-character post every once in a while, that would be helpful.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2011)

I got that message yesterday too. Hopefully they don't lose everything! LOL.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it just me, or are the new thread title icons eating up too much visual space?  My old foggy eyes have trouble making sense out of the litter of Ravenloft, Pathfinder, and Dungeons and Dragons icons.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2011)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Is it just me, or are the new thread title icons eating up too much visual space?  My old foggy eyes have trouble making sense out of the litter of Ravenloft, Pathfinder, and Dungeons and Dragons icons.




It's not just you!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 23, 2011)

Just poking my head in to say howzit, I'm still kickin' and will be updating the IC shortly.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2011)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Just poking my head in to say howzit, I'm still kickin' and will be updating the IC shortly.




Still here.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm lurking


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2011)

Just checking in.  My family and I got sick at the end of January, all six of us.  I suspect flu (high fever and aches) but whatever it was, we've kicked it and are just now getting back to normal.  Will be posting for our game soon.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm still chillin' like a villain. Or perhaps my PC is chillin' with the villains? Either way, I'm here.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 24, 2011)

Updated the IC.  The post is brief but should be enough to get a dialog going.


----------

